# What are your most interesting or entertaining fish?



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Well?? Not beauty or algae cleaning ability! What are your "fun" fish?

Mine would have to be my Corys!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/56866-your-favorite-schooling-shoaling-fish.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/56465-what-your-favorite.html


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I rarely ever see my cories, it's a real bummer. Their numbers have decreased to about five, so I probably need a couple more. The pile up upon each other behavior is really fun to watch though.

I would have to say my widower blue ram is probably my most interesting fish, certainly the most apparently intelligent. In terms of entertainment, my blue gouramis probably earn that title.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Spypet, seeing as I created at least one of those threads, I think I am aware of their existance.

However, "your favorite schooling fish" has nothing to do with fun/interesting/weird/entertaining fish...just picking one of those threads to refer to. Thanks for wasting both our times.


----------



## stev0205 (Nov 5, 2007)

my blue gourami's are really fun to watch.


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

All my cories, I have 29 in one tank alone.


----------



## kebpts (Oct 25, 2007)

Either my Archer Fish in my Bamboo tank, or my Black knife in my plated tank. They are the most intelligent seeming and responsive to my presence. Ohh, and my Archer fish will shoot at my fingers when i feed him.... pretty damn good aim.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

forddna, it's time well invested for me
to share more of your handy work with 
other posters. keep up the good work roud:
keep up the good work roud:
keep up the good work roud:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

wha?

nothing beat tiger barbs.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

ikuzo said:


> wha?
> 
> nothing beat tiger barbs.


You and your tiger barbs :icon_roll 
jk.

They are entertaining but boy, they can be aggressive. And they tear up delicate plants. I'd definitely get them for a GRRR tank.

I'd say a loach is pretty interesting in terms of personality. You look at them and they look back to check you out. You can see their little fish brain cranking.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Cichlids are usually very entertaining especially when it comes to territory and mating rights.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

My most entertaining...
2 Red Marlboro discus - They are docile, I can practically pick them up without a net. They also allow me to pet them.
Clown loaches - They lay on top of each other to sleep at times. Their goofy attitudes.


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll have to agree with the cichlid comment.


----------



## annedee (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll also vote for the cichlids! My most entertaining are lamprologus brevis - little shell dwellers that have a ton of personality


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

30 hungry baby angelfish in a grow out tank. I just like to trick them into thinking they're being fed... they pile up on each other and try desperately to be the first one to eat! They'll even go after my cat if she pops her head over the side of the tank. It's the whole reason I keep that particular tank by the computer, and the whole reason to have breeding angelfish at all!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm stuck on an old fish that I used to have about 30 years ago. _Pelvicachromis_. While I still like the traditional _P. pulcher_ (aka Kribensis or just Krib), I'd really rather have a variety of them, starting with _P. taeniatus_. This is what I intend to put in my new 75g setup.

Appearances aside, what I like most about them is their behavior. They are mouth brooders in which both, the male and female, protect the young. They actually take the older fry around the tank as if to teach them, "now here's the filter; don't get too close or it might suck you in". :icon_lol: It's very touching to see the entire family out and about. And if junior should stray off, mama or papa will chase it down and put it back where it belongs for its own safety.

They breed rather easily even in a community tank. I never removed the eggs so nature was able to thin the fry down to a reasonable number. I ended up with 3 generations, and a 4th coming, when I had to give up my tanks due to moving. But I will never forget how tender and touching they were with their fry.

They are, by far, my most favorite fish of all.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Whimple piranha right now.
El Pollo de Amazon I call them.

They come out very fast and then dart back.
Very fast fish.

Plecos are the others.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

It's hard to beat a pack of semi-social loaches for entertainment value. Clowns and yoyos are very fun.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Funny looking:

-Twig catfish - not slimy like a fish but feels like snake or lizard skin (don't touch them too much though!). They also really do look like twigs.

-Bristlenose pleco - very funny looking.

-Horseface loaches - so weird to watch when they are underground and only their head is up - especially if it's smooshed against the glass:hihi:! They get to big for a planted tank, however, IMHO.


Funny acting:

-School of upsidedown catfish. It's just weird that they're swim bladder's upside down. They also "play dead" VERY :tongue:convincingly when there's a water change.

-Polka dot loaches - active, goofy

-Clown loaches - same as above but not as active

-Dojo loaches - cute how they swim and hang on things like a sock. Mine's not fearful and rubs up against me sometimes when my hand's in the tank.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Complexity said:


> I'm stuck on an old fish that I used to have about 30 years ago. _Pelvicachromis_. While I still like the traditional _P. pulcher_ (aka Kribensis or just Krib), I'd really rather have a variety of them, starting with _P. taeniatus_. This is what I intend to put in my new 75g setup.
> 
> Appearances aside, what I like most about them is their behavior. They are mouth brooders in which both, the male and female, protect the young. They actually take the older fry around the tank as if to teach them, "now here's the filter; don't get too close or it might suck you in". :icon_lol: It's very touching to see the entire family out and about. And if junior should stray off, mama or papa will chase it down and put it back where it belongs for its own safety.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting! Thanks for sharing. I'm going to go research that fish. Are there any drawbacks??


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Loachlady, I adored my clown loaches! Do you have any problems with them uprooting plants? If I were to establish my tank (and let the plants get well rooted), and then get smallish clowns, you think they'd be a problem when they got bigger?


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah. I would choose a smaller loach for your tank. Look into polka dot loaches and chain loaches (smaller and neat in a big shoal). Polka dot loaches don't stay as close as clowns (more solitary), but I think they are entertaining. I haven't had chain loaches but I've heard they are very, very cute. If I had my way, I'd make another tank just for all my bottom dwellers. Low light, long with not much depth, sandy bottom, hardy plants. I only have one tank and I just can't part with my babies!!! I've had them so long, and they are simply the best fish. My loaches don't just uproot plants - they nibble. It seems like the older ones eat less plants and are more carnivorous.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> You and your tiger barbs :icon_roll
> jk.
> 
> They are entertaining but boy, they can be aggressive. And they tear up delicate plants. I'd definitely get them for a GRRR tank.
> ...



hey tiger barbs stare back too 
put 2 or 3 clown loach inside too and you will see them school together. 

priceless!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

forddna said:


> That's very interesting! Thanks for sharing. I'm going to go research that fish. Are there any drawbacks??


The biggest drawback is that they are not easy to find. Many people will wrinkle up their nose when you ask for them, having no idea what in the world you are talking about. Telling them they're a West African Cichlid can at least sound a bit more familiar, but that still wont mean they carry them.

_Pelvicachromis_ are sometimes choosy about their mates so you can't just get a pair and expect love at first sight. And if they don't get along, they'll let you know by the male (usually) killing the female overnight. If you are able to find them, it's worth spending some time in front of the tank, watching them to see if you can find a pair that appears friendly together. They are supposed to mate for life, but I've heard reports disputing that claim.

They are territorial for their area, but their area is usually small. They are a cichlid, but more of a dwarf. I would consider them only mildly aggressive, and only if provoked. I would never put them in a mbuna tank, for example. They'd become a snack in no time. They grow to 3.5" to 4.5" (males larger). They have the most spectacular red coloring when mating.

They are not personable like guppies in that they don't come running, wagging their little tails at feeding time. But they seem to be happy little things.

Another problem I run into is that most people aren't very familiar with them so they can't offer much advise as to what other fish to put with them, etc. If you ask about a mbuna fish, you'll get lots of answers. Ask about a _P. taeniatus_, and you'll most likely get a "huh? what? is that a typo?" response! Every now and then, you can see the wheels churning, and the person will get an "aha!" moment, and exclaim "Kribs! You mean kribs!". But that's about as much information you'll usually get. 

So there are some downsides to them, being just finding them locally being the hardest. I'm fortunate to have a LFS that stocks quite a few varieties of them so I have a wider selection available than I have tank space!

While no video can capture a few hours of just laying down (previous tanks were in my bedroom) and watching them, these videos (not mine) can give you some idea of their personality. Unfortunately, I have yet to find a video of them swimming around the tank with their adolescents in tow, but that could be considered the real surprise should you be so lucky to get some!

BTW, when I had my Kribs long ago, I had a mated pair in a 29g tank filled with all kinds of other community fish. They really don't bother any fish unless it's another Krib (mating competition) or another fish wonders close to their cave (mating protection).

Roll those videos now!

Warning, turn your sound off. All you get to hear is the hum of the video camera, aquarium noises, and the guy breathing. I'm not into heavy breathing when it comes to kribs! :icon_lol:

_P. taeniatus_. Very pretty male. This is the one I think I'd like to start with. The female looks very much like the traditional krib. Both parents are guarding over their fry that's exploring a small area. Notice how the female swims up high and looks all around for potential predators.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E38iVomhNZs

Did I mention that they're not hard to breed? This guy was building a fishroom, stuck two P. taeniatus' in a 20L tank, and this was the result! Juvies, juvies everywhere! :icon_surp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ycfs59SjVFU

Nice video showing their red mating colors. The female turns a deep red in the belly while the male is a bit less intense red with his color going from the belly up to the bottom of his head/face. Some questions as to which species this is. The original guy said they're _P. pulcher_ while a commenter suggested they're _P. sacrimontis_. I don't know. However, the yellow in the face of the female is not the old-fashioned _P. pulcher_ from days gone by so I can at least rule that one out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_18tHoQXcA

Last, but not least, here's a webpage that will tell you more than you ever wanted to know about these fascinating fish. But be forewarned. The page is long with a lot of pictures so it takes forever to load, even in these high speed days. Click on the link and go get something to drink, then sit back and enjoy. This is probably the most comprehensive page on these fish, and some other similar fish, that I've seen. These are the fish I want in my new 75g tank (along with some community fish for variety).

http://www.lem.net/alf/westafr.htm


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

loachlady5 said:


> I haven't had chain loaches but I've heard they are very, very cute.


Yes, they are! I have 9 of them, and they are absolutely adorable! They remind me of young children playing. They're always on the go, mixing and matching into this group and then that. They swim mid-level and follow other fish (sometimes as if they're schooling with those other fish!) until they are found out and asked to leave by the shoal.

They're mischievous and each has its own personality. Some are very brave and come out to swim no matter where you are while others run and hide when you come near. But even when hiding, you can catch glimpses of them swimming all over in the back.

They LOVE frozen daphnia and baby brine shrimp. They go so crazy over it, they'll all come out into the open chasing it down! I used to feed that to them a lot when they were in their Q/T so I could give them a close up health check (looking for ich spots).

I am not a loach fan by any means, but these little guys won my heart. If you like active, playful, very curious and mischievous fish, these guys are for you! Get a bunch, the more, the merrier!


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh no, Complexity!!! Another loach addiction for me:icon_mrgr? I think I may have to go out and buy some at my LFS. I've been wondering about making sure they're captive bred though. They are endangered if I remember correctly and used to be readily available in the trade.


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

I like my trio of corydoras hasbrosus. They have so much fun in my 55g. I had 6, but co2 OD killed 3 and I cant get any locally right now. I fell bad only having 3. 

I also like my koi angel, he is so peacful and never nips, he just hangs out and is very chill.

My flying fox goes all over and franticly sucks algea. But he also sometimes just chills in one of his look out places (large flat,tall rocks so he can see good) or in HIS cave (NO ONE ELSE CAN GO IN IT!)


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

plantbrain said:


> Whimple piranha right now.
> El Pollo de Amazon I call them.
> 
> They come out very fast and then dart back.
> ...


But they're illegal to own here in CA.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> Whimple piranha right now.
> El Pollo de Amazon I call them.
> 
> They come out very fast and then dart back.
> ...


What do they taste like? I'm very curious and interested


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

loachlady5 said:


> Oh no, Complexity!!! Another loach addiction for me:icon_mrgr? I think I may have to go out and buy some at my LFS. I've been wondering about making sure they're captive bred though. They are endangered if I remember correctly and used to be readily available in the trade.


I've read they're endangered in the wild, and only one breeder has figured out how to breed them in captivity. It's supposed to be hormone related or something. However, I have no idea how old any of that information may be.

Yup, I have to say that I'm a bit of a loach fan. I've been intending to figure out which loach I'll want for my new 75g tank. I've actually entertained the thought of a large group of 20 or more of the dwarfs in it. Wouldn't that be spectacular!


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Complexity said:


> I've actually entertained the thought of a large group of 20 or more of the dwarfs in it. Wouldn't that be spectacular!


This is how I keep getting bigger and bigger tanks


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd love to have a 180g with a dozen Clown Loaches! (among others)


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

:icon_roll you loach ppl have hijacked this thread.


----------



## matt s (Jun 6, 2007)

If large unplanted tank there is NO FISH that beats an Oscar. When mine is hungry he opens the lid by hitting it with his head. In a smaller tank with plants Like meantioned above is a black ghost knife. There great. So are german blue rams I have a breeding pair.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I never understood why people wanted oscars until I watched them interact with you. I think oscars are ugly, but they are quite intelligent, and know what they are doing


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I had an oscar so many years ago, and he was truly a pet. I taught him to do certain tricks just like you would a dolphin (okay, not so advanced, but you know what I mean). The best part was that he would allow me to very gently place my hand under him to put him a holding tank while I cleaned up his tank (they are very messy!) which was a tremendous help given how often their tanks need to be cleaned.

Then I moved and had to give up my tanks. I gave my oscar to a LFS owner who got me started in the hobby and truly, truly loved fish. I hope he enjoyed a long, happy life.

The only problem with having an oscar (other than the obvious regarding size) is the demands they put on your for social interaction. If you have the time, wonderful. But I'd hate to see an oscar that didn't get lots of play time during the day. I won't have one again until maybe I'm that little old lady who has cats _and oscars_.  Wonderful fish, though.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

nothing beats a huge school of small mid/upper level fish. The bottom should be reserved for loaches


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Complexity said:


> I've read they're endangered in the wild, and only one breeder has figured out how to breed them in captivity. It's supposed to be hormone related or something. However, I have no idea how old any of that information may be.
> 
> Yup, I have to say that I'm a bit of a loach fan. I've been intending to figure out which loach I'll want for my new 75g tank. I've actually entertained the thought of a large group of 20 or more of the dwarfs in it. Wouldn't that be spectacular!


Have info for the breeder?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Bleeding Heart Tetras. I have 7 in one tank and they are very social. Sometimes they shool - other times they play.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdIsdFM3jFo


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

newshound said:


> :icon_roll you loach ppl have hijacked this thread.


And without my help even!

Every fish I have has some interest... my pearl gouramis have no fear and wil come right up to the glass infront of you, nibble on your finger tips if placed through the water... I like how my roselines school and during feeding they dart about quickly when the flakes are falling.


----------



## BTDarters (Dec 30, 2007)

I would have to say my darters of any species. They sit, perched on a log, rock, or driftwood and watch you walk around the room. Then, if you walk by the tank and they think that you are going to feed them, they swim up into the water column and "hover" with their mouth agape. This is actually neat to watch as it requires a bit of effort on their part. That is because most darters have a reduced swim bladder or none at all. They're really cool!

Brian


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

aman74 said:


> Have info for the breeder?


No, not at all. I was just remarking on what I had read. Here's where I got it from.

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/yasuhikotakia-sidthimunki


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

Botia hymenophysa (or helodes). very wierd fish, makes a lot of noise. hasn't ruined my planted tank as so many people on this forum said it would. infact id say its been a benefit....the tank is devoid of any type of snails entirely, and they leave the other fish including loaches alone...

what i find so neat about these fish is that they actually seem to chatter back and forth, especially during feeding or just prior to it. They somehow know when im coming to the tank to feed them versus trim plants, or fertilize, and i can't figure out how they can tell the difference. they remain hidden for most of the day but occasionally come out, look around, get startled by me looking for them, and then go back to hiding and chirping. 

neat fish.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Complexity said:


> No, not at all. I was just remarking on what I had read. Here's where I got it from.
> 
> http://www.loaches.com/species-index/yasuhikotakia-sidthimunki


So how and why did you get them if they are endangered? Confused...


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

aman74 said:


> So how and why did you get them if they are endangered? Confused...


To the best of my knowledge, they are no longer on the endangered list. That's why I had mentioned that I wasn't sure how old the information is.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I just did a quick look, and it does appear they are still on the endangered list. They are a protected species in Thailand.

Apparently, the chain loaches in the aquarium trade are all bred in captivity.


----------



## bra_van_drakh (Feb 11, 2008)

i'd pick for clown and chain loaches [not to mention it's price]. . .

i know i might be not in the right thread, but i just cant stand my bue knight crayfish^^.. .. best among all fish and interacts more .. .iwonder why people use to say "shrimp brain" because infact they're not that stupid .. .actually they're much smarter than a goldfish and most other fish. . .


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Complexity said:


> Well, I just did a quick look, and it does appear they are still on the endangered list. They are a protected species in Thailand.
> 
> Apparently, the chain loaches in the aquarium trade are all bred in captivity.


Thanks for the info. Glad to see that they are able to breed in captivity. I don't want to purchase any fish that aren't harvested in a sustainable manner.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Complexity said:


> Well, I just did a quick look, and it does appear they are still on the endangered list. They are a protected species in Thailand.
> 
> Apparently, the chain loaches in the aquarium trade are all bred in captivity.


From what I understand, they have only recently been able to breed them, but I could be wrong. I think they use hormones - it's _so _hard to breed loaches. I sure hope so and they are not just saying they are captive bred. I'm being paranoid again:icon_redf


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, unless we watch the fish from birth forward, there's no way to know for sure. But they do seem to be becoming more easy to find which would not fit that pattern of snatching up the few remaining wild ones under protection, but it does fit the pattern of finally being able to breed them in captivity.

Now I'm wanting another small loach for my 75g (but I'll post that in another thread).

Funny thing is, before I got my chain loaches, if you had asked me if I liked loaches, I would have said no. Now I'm nuts over them!


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, you're right. They are more available all over. I think Dr. Fosters and Smith sell them, but I'm not sure and I'm too lazy to look. When I clear some space in my tank, I'll get some. I have some plant eaters that I'm giving away if I can make a decent fish trap.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, Drs. Foster and Smith carry them — at TWICE the price.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Complexity said:


> Yes, Drs. Foster and Smith carry them — at TWICE the price.


I couldn't believe the price they have them for at my LFS. I hope they don't figure out what people pay for them


----------



## Batch (May 10, 2007)

I'd vote my yo-yo loaches as my most entertaining fish, with the 
bumblebee gobies (Brachygobius aggregatus) a close second. The
dwarf chain loaches are fun too! For what its worth
www.franksaquarium.com has them for $12. or 6 for $60.


Batch


----------

